# oh S**T they aprroved the bill



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

from www.rronline.com

http://www.radioandrecords.com/Newsroom/2005_02_09/housecommerce.asp

thanks janet


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmmm. I guess that means that America's Funniest Home Bachelor Parties is off the Fall Fox Lineup now, eh?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

AND HBO can show ads for the upcoming Deadwood series with the villain cursing a blue streak (and getting bleeped) with the tagline....... "HBO, one of the last places the FCC and the radical right can't water down".

Meanwhile, there are probably millions of TVs with V Chips installed...... My guess is less than 1% actually are actually USING it.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

VChips are a waste of money. Most people have a DBS or cable box (even the real old analog type) on their TV, rendering the internal VChip useless.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

dbs and cable boxes include their own parental controls though...


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

To think, this whole thing started over Jannet Jackson's breast being exposed for not even a second. Why are some people so afraid of the human body that they would throw a big fit over something that lasted less than a second? The whole thing just seems rather silly. I've been told that over the air TV in other countries has far more nudity during prime time and we are quite tame compared to them. No that comes second hand and I have never witnessed it myself but that is what I have been told. I have a very simple solution for those people who don't want there kids to see something on TV or hear something on the radio. Two things actually, turn the station or turn it off. It amazes me the looks I get from people I hear complaining about what they're kids are watching. I give them that suggestion of turning it off and you'd think I was asking them to solve some complex mathematical equation.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

its the religious right taking control over what we read see hear and do


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> VChips are a waste of money. Most people have a DBS or cable box (even the real old analog type) on their TV, rendering the internal VChip useless.


Yet, this was the technology the rightwingers pushed for to "protect the children".

Yeah, hello. Meanwhile, parents are buying computers with unfiltered internet access where they can access to things a LOT worse than Janet's chest.

In my mind this legislation just hastens the continued demise of the broadcast networks as people flock to the last place where free speech still exists...... pay channels. Not only will it eventually kill the big networks, but it will kill traditional radio as well. XM and Sirius will be all too happy to provide the content to adults sick of homogenized, sanitized programming safe for an 8 year old, but unwatchable.

Look for the NAB to fight to get pay TV subject to the same rules in order to try and forestall the inevitable. They will probably call it the "Save the Children from HBO" bill or something just as wacky. I'm shocked that Michael Powell, who up until then had never met a right wing Republican platform he didn't like, shot it down when they pushed for it earlier this year.

We'll see if the next guy to head the FCC speaks the same mantra.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_its the religious right taking control over what we read see hear and do_

Lets not devolve into another political bashing thread. The bill passed the committee with a 46-2 vote. This thing has bipartisan support.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ok im sorry


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

The American Taliban at work -- or is the the Fourth Reich at work.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

FYI: Bill has now passed the House as well, 389-38.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/ALLPOLITICS/02/16/congress.indecency.ap/index.html

I believe last year it passed both house and senate, but didn't become law because the two sides couldn't find a compromise bill fixing the differences between the two. Lets hope the same happens here, because it seems likely both sides again will pass it.


----------

